# 32 weeks with twins, cervical stitch and slipped



## wanabemum (Jul 13, 2009)

I am 32 weeks with twins and had a cervical stitch put in at 11 weeks. Today my foot slipped getting into the car and I felt like something snapped in my vagina area,  was very painful. I didnt fall or hurt bump, just My legs probably went further apart than should have if that makes sense. Have been resting since and it's not sore while resting, slight ache only but is sore when I walk or move around. Should I get hospital to check it out or is it likely just a muscle/ ligament that was pulled? Have had no spotting and can still feel kicks/ movement from babies. 
Any advice really appreciated. 
X


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

You may have pulled one of the ligaments in your pelvis when this happened. It doesn't sound anything that needs urgently seeing, but if its still painful tomorrow, ring your gp,

Take care,
Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## wanabemum (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks so much Emily Caitlin. Will contact gp tomorrow if no improvement. Really appreciate the reassurance. 
X


----------

